# New Member



## RSRoss (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all,

Thought I'd post a quick hello to introduce myself. Have lurked for around 6 months and finally taken the plunge and purchased a Sage DTP. Next steps are to purchase a grinder (Mazzer SJ) and any other bits I'll need and hoping this will keep me satisfied for a few years at least.

I come from Tassimo/Nespresso machines so am looking forward to getting a more authentic "coffee shop" taste as the pods just weren't doing it for me!

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## sues1958 (Oct 14, 2016)

RSRoss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd post a quick hello to introduce myself. Have lurked for around 6 months and finally taken the plunge and purchased a Sage DTP. Next steps are to purchase a grinder (Mazzer SJ) and any other bits I'll need and hoping this will keep me satisfied for a few years at least.
> 
> ...


Hi Ross,

Welcome, I'm newish too to this group. I did the same as you, went out and bought the Sage DTP. I also bought the Sage Grinder Pro from lots of reviews. I'm pleased with both purchases. Gone on to buy a new Tamper, set of scales and a porta filter hopper. I've found lots of kind experienced people on here able to help.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome. You seam to be off to a good start.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. There's a bit of stuff to learn and paraphernalia like tampers, scales and jugs to amass, but the DTP is capable of delivering proper coffee when fed with decent beans - there's no comparison with pods, and you will not be disappointed once you've got the hang of it and found some beans you like.


----------



## RSRoss (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks all. Have gleaned a load of really useful info over the past few days particularly and now have the beans ordered, a potential mazzer SJ lined up to purchase and a better idea of the accessories I'll also want to get.

Once all has arrived and set up I'll post some pics but very much looking forward to some good times ahead!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi mate welcome


----------

